# ammo trade



## Final Strut (Apr 3, 2013)

I was talking to a guy that I work with who is a reloader and asked him if he had any surplus brass laying around and explained to him that I needed some to make some pens. The next day he brought me a ziploc back of brass and bullets to match and as my part of the deal he wanted me to make him a pen of his favorite caliber which is a 300 short Mag. He brought me a nickel casing and a match grade boat tail hollow point for his pen and this is what I came up with.
[attachment=22263] [attachment=22264]


----------



## The_Architect_23 (Apr 3, 2013)

Good Balance Of Bullet And Wood Right There!

I've Got A .50 Cal I Need To Try And Spiff Up. You Make It Look Easy.


----------



## WoodLove (Apr 4, 2013)

Very nice pen Mr. Final Strut. What type of wood did you use?

I have 2 once fired .50 caliber pen kits in the shop right now Mr. Architect. if you want a 50 cal pen Ill turn ya one for a sfrb of cool wood (pen blanks preferrably). Im not hijacking the thread.... i promise.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 4, 2013)

I have some .50 also but man that would be a huge pen. If I send some other calibers however AND a few stabilized blanks for you to keep and one to send back would you be interested in a trade? My wife wants to learn how to make bullet pens without the kits, and while I know I could figure it out, I'd rather let her figure it outon her own and having one to look at would help her a great deal, and also allow me to have one in the meantime. 

I probably know the answer, but have you ever tried to make a blunt nose caliber work like a 45-70? That would probably be very difficult to make work.


----------



## WoodLove (Apr 4, 2013)

Ive always used kits, but final strut might be better equipped to trade with you. I too want to make some un-kit pens....... soon..... I have some trades to finish up and my stabilizing setup squared away first. Im waiting to do another pen swap though..... maybe we can get another one started soon. Ill be out of the country from the 13th til the 20th but Im all in for another pen/blank swap.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 4, 2013)

WoodLove said:


> Ive always used kits, but final strut might be better equipped to trade with you. ...



Sorry I wasn't clear - I was actually offering the trade to Strut. 

:thanx:


----------



## Final Strut (Apr 4, 2013)

Kevin said:


> I have some .50 also but man that would be a huge pen. If I send some other calibers however AND a few stabilized blanks for you to keep and one to send back would you be interested in a trade? My wife wants to learn how to make bullet pens without the kits, and while I know I could figure it out, I'd rather let her figure it outon her own and having one to look at would help her a great deal, and also allow me to have one in the meantime.
> 
> I probably know the answer, but have you ever tried to make a blunt nose caliber work like a 45-70? That would probably be very difficult to make work.



I am all in for a trade. Blunt nose bullets do work. I have done a couple of blunt nosed FMJ 30-30 pens. I will see if I can find any pics of one tonight and post it for you to see.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 4, 2013)

Cool! I have a Marlin 336W and it's my favorite brush gun. Look forward to the pics.


.


----------



## WoodLove (Apr 4, 2013)

you hunt brushes? wher e at? HBA in walmart? 

sorry..... it was funny to me....


----------



## Kevin (Apr 4, 2013)

WoodLove said:


> you hunt brushes? wher e at? HBA in walmart?
> 
> sorry..... it was funny to me....





"bush" gun.


----------



## alexdom_89 (Apr 4, 2013)

Maybe a tutorial on making Such a pen? Beautiful pen btw


----------

